# AmeriDoTe - Dojo humor



## TaiChiTJ (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Blindside (Oct 25, 2012)

Restomp the Groin!


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 25, 2012)

Just make sure You learn some YouJitsu, before You go self-teaching this stuff.


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 25, 2012)

What is disturbing is I have met a few instructors over the years that would take that as an inspirational video instead of satire.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 25, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> What is disturbing is I have met a few instructors over the years that would take that as an inspirational video instead of satire.


I WISH i could meet an instructor like that, just for the comedic value. Id be thoroughly entertained.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 25, 2012)

Unleash your Thrust of Freedom!


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 25, 2012)

Whoa!  Greg Jackson and Julie Kedzie on EtD!  Coolness .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7oe5ZR78kY&feature=share&list=ULH7oe5ZR78kY


----------

